# FR: One of two



## nb99

Bonjour

Je voudrais savoir comment dire "one of two things" en Français par exemple - "one of two identical apartments"....est-ce que c'est "Un de deux appartements identiques"? 

Merci

NB


----------



## Lilipomee

Can you give a little more context? Because sometimes we say l'un _des_ deux and sometimes un _de_ deux. Depends on the complete sentence!


----------



## nb99

Hi 

The context is a description of an apartment (or 2 in fact, each with the same description) - "One of two identical apartments located in the centre of town" - is the exact sentence I'm trying to translate. 

Thanks


----------



## Ladyfio

(L')un des deux appartements identiques situés au centre ville.


----------



## pointvirgule

_L'un *de* deux appartements_ 

_L'un *des *deux_ serait :_ one of *the *two_


----------



## Ladyfio

pointvirgule said:


> _L'un *de* deux appartements_
> 
> _L'un *des *deux_ serait :_ one of *the *two  _




Sauf erreur de ma part, en français on dit bien "l'un _des _deux".
On utilise plutôt "l'un de..." pour des personnes
(ex: l'un de nos experts, l'un de ses fils, l'un de nous deux,...)

Ce serait sinon: l'un de ces deux appartements...


----------



## nb99

Est qu'on peut m'expliquer pourquoi c'est "L'un de(s) deux" et pas "Un de(s) deux"? 

Si je comprends bien, "L'un de deux" ce traduit en Anglais comme "one of the two" - par exemple, "L'un de deux otages est mort" = "One of the two hostages is dead". Mais "Un de deux pays qui parle islandais" = "One of two countries that speak Icelandic"

En tenir compte que je veux dire "one of two apartments" et pas "one of the two apartments", pourquoi ce n'est pas "Un de deux appartements"? 

Merci.


----------



## pointvirgule

Puisque votre texte dit : _one of two_, et non _one of the two_ ou _one of these/those two_, votre première suggestion : _Un de deux appartements identique_s, est parfaite. 

Au sujet de _l'un_ : le _l'_ est explétif/euphonique et pas obligatoire, donc vous pouvez utiliser _un_. (On préfère _l'un _dans un langage soutenu, mais encore là, cela peut ne pas être approprié s'il y a un autre son « l » à proximité.)

Désolé pour la confusion.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec pointvirgule. .

One of two = (l') un (ou l'autre) *de* deux
One of two things = *De* deux choses l'une

One of *the* two = (l') un *des* deux
One of *the* two things = l'une (ou l'autre) *des* deux choses

@ Ladyfio. En anglais, (l')un *de ces* deux = One *of these/those* two

Pour ce qui est du l', j'ajoute à l'article de la BDL que « ; » a mise en lien cet autre article de *Points de langue*. 

Perso (par choix personnel), j'écrirais : _L'un de deux_ si « _un_ » est en début de phrase. 
Mais j'écrirais : _Il demeure dans un de deux appartements identiques au centre-ville. _


----------



## nb99

Merci à tous pour vos conseils. 

Cordialement

NB


----------



## Per aspera ad astra

Je confirme, un français (qui parle correctement sa langue) dirait: _"l'un *des* 2 appartements"_.
Ca peut paraitre bizarre à un anglais, ou même à un français mais c'est comme ça.


----------



## Meille

nb99 said:


> Hi
> 
> The context is a description of an apartment (or 2 in fact, each with the same description) - "One of two identical apartments located in the centre of town" - is the exact sentence I'm trying to translate.
> 
> Thanks


 


Ladyfio said:


> ??? Non mais j'insiste vraiment... ça ne se dit PAS!
> Déjà la phrase en anglais n'est pas claire. Il n'y a pas d'amguïté dans la phrase anglaise.
> Est-ce UN des apparts qui se trouvent au centre ville OU bien les DEUX? Les deux sont situés au centre-ville.
> Si c'est UN des deux apparts la phrase est bien:
> L'un *des *deux appartements, (est) situé au centre ville. One of *the* two apartments *is* located downtown.
> Si les deux sont au centre ville:
> (L') Un *des *deux appartement situés au centre ville. One of *the* two apartments located downtown.
> 
> Mais JAMAIS "un _de _deux appartements", c'est tout simplement une erreur.


----------



## Ladyfio

Quote:
                                                                     Originally Posted by *meille * 
                ??? Non mais j'insiste vraiment... ça ne se dit PAS!
Déjà la phrase en anglais n'est pas claire. Il n'y a pas d'amguïté dans la phrase anglaise.
Est-ce UN des apparts qui se trouvent au centre ville OU bien les DEUX? Les deux sont situés au centre-ville.
Si c'est UN des deux apparts la phrase est bien: 
L'un *des *deux appartements, (est) situé au centre ville. One of *the* two apartments *is* located downtown. 
Si les deux sont au centre ville: 
(L') Un *des *deux appartement situés au centre ville. One of *the* two apartments located downtown.  

Mais JAMAIS "un _de _deux appartements", c'est tout simplement une erreur.


----------



## Nicomon

La phrase à traduire est :_ "One of two identical apartments located in the centre of town" _

La phrase me semble claire. Je comprends qu'il s'agit de deux appartements identiques situés au centre-ville (peut-être dans un même immeuble). 

Autres exemples : 
_- One of two high quality and identical apartments in the same building._ 
_- The Port Guest Cabin is_ _one of two identical_ _staterooms._
-_ De la Résidence Maldague qui est l'une de deux résidences estudiantines d'une capacité de 24 chambres. _

C'est construit (un peu) sur le même modèle que _page one of two = page un *de*/sur deux (pages). _



Per aspera ad astra said:


> Je confirme, un Français (qui parle correctement sa langue) dirait: _"l'un *des* 2 appartements"_.
> Ca peut paraitre bizarre à un Anglais, ou même à un Français mais c'est comme ça.


 Je conviens que _l'un *de* deux appartements_ n'est peut-être pas « standard » mais en anglais _l'un *des* deux = one of* the* two. _

À mon avis, on peut parler correctement français... sans confondre en anglais _one_ _of two_ *et* _one of the/these/those two. _


----------



## Meille

Ladyfio said:


> Quote:
> Si les deux sont au centre ville:
> (L') Un *des *deux appartement situés au centre ville. One of *the* two apartments located downtown.


 
Alors tu es d'accord que ce n'est _pas_ ce que dit l'original?


----------

